# Price for VCT install?



## Chris_M

I've done vct by the hour for a company but never bid on it before. What do you charge per ft. for basic installation?


----------



## PrecisionFloors

For basic install on commercial I get between .50 & .75/ft for anything under a thousand feet. It also depends on if I am supplying adhesive. Once you get up into the footage I give price breaks. I have laid 15,000+ ft jobs and made out very well even at .35/ft once prep and base were figured in. A supermarket type of large open area can make you a nice piece of coin if you know how to manage it.


----------



## Chris_M

Crap I think I bid too much. I told them .90/ft for 30,000 sq.ft lol
I didnt know what to say I just threw out a number.


----------



## Shoalsfugro

*Vct*

Less than 1500 ft $2.50 and drop .10 per thousand. never less than $1.50 with glue.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Shoalsfugro said:


> Less than 1500 ft $2.50 and drop .10 per thousand. never less than $1.50 with glue.



Is that including material?? If not I doubt you get very many if any commercial jobs but I could be wrong. $2.50 ft for vinyl tile would get you committed to a mental institution around here. Good for you if you can get it though.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Chris_M said:


> Crap I think I bid too much. I told them .90/ft for 30,000 sq.ft lol
> I didnt know what to say I just threw out a number.


Keep us posted on whether or not you get it...I'm curious. Is this direct for the GC or as a sub for a sub?


----------



## Shoalsfugro

*Precision*

I get that price daily, The louisiana Homebuilders pricing list that I will mention is out dtaed by a year states the cost for materials and labor should be as follows.

Labor:

Ceramics ( average grade) Floors $2.50-$5.00
Walls $2.00-$6.00 Sf

Sheet Vinyl average grade excluding glue and patch $1.25-$2.00 Sf
Vinyl tile 12x12 $2.00-$3.75 Sf 

Carpet average grade with standard padding $2.00-$4.25 Sf

Adhesive, patch and removal of old floor additional.

I pay my installers these rates weekly and is a average, I am the contractor to answer your question and turn down work at these prices. I add 20% plus profit 10% overhead.

Best,
Mike


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Shoalsfugro said:


> I get that price daily, The louisiana Homebuilders pricing list that I will mention is out dtaed by a year *states the cost for materials and labor* should be as follows.
> 
> Labor:
> 
> Ceramics ( average grade) Floors $2.50-$5.00
> Walls $2.00-$6.00 Sf
> 
> Sheet Vinyl average grade excluding glue and patch $1.25-$2.00 Sf
> Vinyl tile 12x12 $2.00-$3.75 Sf
> 
> Carpet average grade with standard padding $2.00-$4.25 Sf
> 
> Adhesive, patch and removal of old floor additional.
> 
> I pay my installers these rates weekly and is a average, I am the contractor to answer your question and turn down work at these prices. I add 20% plus profit 10% overhead.
> 
> Best,
> Mike


We're talking basic labor here, not materials AND labor 

So what do you pay your installers a ft for vct?


----------



## Shoalsfugro

*Labor*

That pricing is labor.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Shoalsfugro said:


> That pricing is labor.


Don't ever move. You live in the strangest anomaly of floor covering rates in the world. Don't take it personaly, but I find it extremely hard to believe anyone gets $2.50 a foot for labor only on VCT yet only gets another .50 for ceramic tile...strange considering one mechanic can lay well over a thousand feet of VCT in a day yet will only get 250-400 feet of ceramic in a day, not counting coming back to grout. And your prices on carpet add up to $18.00-$38.25 a sqyd. And you tack 30% on to those rates??? So let me get this straight...A decent carpet over 8lb pad, installed is going to run me $30-$70 a sqyd?? Before takeup, prep, and furniture. Whomever is willing to pay that lives in another dimension different from any one I have worked in. Are you doing this for NASA :laughing: I applaud your business skills if you are getting it though :thumbsup:


----------



## Cook

_I need to move!_
_I live in the Orlando Florida area and the labor for VCT is .35 to.50 per foot._

_Most of the jobs I do are 1080 feet or above._

_The shop I am working out of does pay for prep, so an average day is._

_vct 1080 @ .35 $378.00_
_prep 5 bags ardex @$25.00 $125.00_
_ardex is supplied_

_$503.00_
_Adhesive is not supplied._



_I do a lot of elevators. $150.00 per with everything supplied._
_VCT or carpet...._

_I remember when I did entire low income homes for .12 cents a foot.._
_in the 70's Hmm just dated myself_

_Have a super day_


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Cook, your rates are much closer to reality. Actually you are doing pretty good if they are not trying to con you out of prep money. I cut my teeth in south FL on new construction. Most cut throat place of doing business I have yet to see. It does make you efficient however :laughing:....At one time, myself and a helper were installing 130yds of vinyl a day, with prep, for 5 bucks a yard  I thought we were doing really well...until I learned what it was really worth  :furious: 

Oh yeah, welcome aboard arty:


----------



## Unit 138

*VCT Install*

Hey everybody,

Ive got a VCT job I need to do but I have to take out commercial carpet and move some furniture before hand/Im replacing the carpet with VCT. Anyone have a price they would recommend for prep?


----------



## Demonseed

That is kind of like posting that you are selling a car, how much should I ask for it?

If you are only looking for a price for prep work, it will be impossible to give you a number because, we don't know what the carpet is installed on, wood, concrete, something else? 





Unit 138 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Ive got a VCT job I need to do but I have to take out commercial carpet and move some furniture before hand/Im replacing the carpet with VCT. Anyone have a price they would recommend for prep?


----------



## GoodHouse

Shaols prices are wacky.

The only thing that sounds normail is his ceramic tile price, sheet vinyl price. His carpet price of 2 a sq ft is impossible for labor only as well as his vinyl tiles. The only floor vinyl tiles i charge a good amount for is luxury vinyl tiles such as amtico, mannington, duraceramic, etc. These jobs are usually a couple hundred sq ft and charge around 1.50 - 2.50 for install only.


----------



## Mike Costello

I will sell my properties up here in NH and move down there and do the work for you for 1/3 of the price, you keep the rest.

Somethins not right here


----------



## MrFloors

*Lmao*

Well, we ARE South Florida,and $2.10/sf including materials, labor, and floor prep is hitting it pretty good. At the 2500sf mark, we start dropping. Design, inserts, borders, etc. are extra, but not by much unless we are doing curves and custom designs like logos, letters, etc.

If I could get $2.50/sf you could have my truck...


----------



## Unit 138

*VCT Install*

Its Commercial glue down carpet we need to pull. About 2500 sq ft. Very light furniture moving ( a few tables and desks). Floor is in decent condition other than some light patching and glue removal before VCT install. We have about 32 stairs we need to pull as well 72 in wide. All Carpet is installed on concrete.


----------



## JerJer78

Hi everybody, just signed up!

Hey Unit 138,

A good price for light furniture is $75-$100 and I would probably charge $3.00-$4.00 a step for tear out unless its really stuck than I would charge $6.00-$7.00. Are you planning on scarifying the floor?


----------



## JumboJack

vctflooring said:


> I have serveral store that we cant handle and was wonder if you will be interest in them if so please call or email us at can also goto to see who we are.
> thanks


For a 5% fee....


----------

